# Live Photo selectionner une des images



## roquebrune (22 Mars 2016)

Bonjour

Si je prends avec live photo une personne qui parle et que je veux dans la courte sequence ne garder q'une des photos comment je peux faire ?
en appuyant dessus je vois bien la courte animation qui n'a aucun intérêt tel quel, je veux garder la meilleure, celle par exemple ou la personne n'a pas les yeux fermés

merci


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2016)

Il vaudrait mieux, dans ce cas, prendre les photos en mode rafale car je ne crois pas qu'on puisse éditer la courte video des live photos pour en extraire une image


----------



## roquebrune (22 Mars 2016)

c'est pourtant ce que je croyais à l'annonce de live photo, mais tu as sans doute raison et je me suis trompe sur cette option  qui en ce cas devient l'une des plus stupide lourde et inutile nouveauté
merci pour ta réponse


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2016)

Je dirais plutôt que c'est un gadget amusant, un petit plus sur une photo, mais sans plus.

On a une photo de 12 mégapixels qui peut s'animer quand on la visualise. (Apple ne dit pas autre chose sur la page de présentation http://www.apple.com/fr/ios/photos/ )


----------



## roquebrune (22 Mars 2016)

oui voila un gadget surtout pour réseaux sociaux
ca aurait ete vraiment un plus d'avoir (comme tu  dis) un genre de rafale intégrée et de pouvoir choisir dans la série la meilleure


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Mars 2016)

roquebrune a dit:


> oui voila un gadget surtout pour réseaux sociaux
> ca aurait ete vraiment un plus d'avoir (comme tu  dis) un genre de rafale intégrée et de pouvoir choisir dans la série la meilleure


C'est le cas, les rafales existent, pourquoi dis tu "ca aurais été bien?"


----------



## leo34000 (2 Octobre 2016)

j'ai rencontrai le même problème que toi roquebrune et voila la solution  

fais en sorte de mettre ta live photo sur ton mac ou pc en plein écran puis fais une capture d'écran au moment que tu souhaite 

ça prend du temps mais ça marche


----------

